# Loran and marine radio



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

was going thru some stuff that I forgot that I had and found a case from the mid 80s with electronics from that era ... I suspect I know the answer but would like to confirm ...

Loran is Raytheon model 550 ... at the time is was top of the line or pretty close for the common man ... don't know if those towers even exist or it would work ...
Marine radio is a Standard Horizon Voyager GX2200S - VHF / FM ... another pretty decent unit for the time ... had a very strong signal, I once was talking to a guy in the Mackinac Straight in UP Michigan

Fishfinder is a Microtrac 6200 ... it is a far cry from structure scan, side scan, CHIRP and contours, had 3 functions, depth only, pixels for the fish marks and used a paddle wheel to track the speed of the boat ...
do any of these have any value ...  maybe as antiques ... or just another piece of electronic scrap for my extensive and ever growing collection


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I know the loran towers have been shut down for years.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

That's funny.. I did the same thing but still have them piled on the bench Loran, Radio, DF Unit and antenna, and 2 Lowrance X-15 paper graphs with a half of a case of paper.. Why don't we throw them all together and start a museum. I just hate the thought of tossing all this stuff.


----------

